# Boss Micro BR - anyone used one?



## HD2000 (Jul 24, 2008)

Has anyone here used a Boss Micro BR digital guitar recorder?
any conclusions? (good or bad reviews)
I was in a shop today looking for a Vox Amplug - just something to use as a headphone amp - so as not to disturb the family while sitting around watching TV. They didn't have the Vox unit but the Boss Micro BR looked interesting. Kind of expensive for what I want to use it for but maybe you good folks can talk me in to it?
Or perhaps talk me in to something entirely different?

I would like something with a decent dirty tone (I was leaning toward the Vox Classic Amplug - based entirely on the description as I've never heard one).

Thanks


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

i had one...couldn't figure it out...returned it...bought another one six months later...still couldn't figure it out....returned it...

the instruction manual is/was very confusing...plus...you have to convert "boss" files to "wav" files...

check out these youtube vids...they may help you...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q20pHXqoADg

in the end i went with the korg pandora px5d...it has drum tracks...you can record 80 seconds of audio...it acts as a usb interface and comes with recording software...it's an awesome unit...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5yTBMnIQe0


----------



## HD2000 (Jul 24, 2008)

Good info - I'll add the Korg to my short list.
Outside of the "ease of use" issues - how did the sound quality compare between the Korg and the Boss?


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

I've had my Micro BR for six months or a year or something, and I adore it. I really can't imagine doing my job without it. I teach, and as long as I've got an amp with an 'aux in' jack, I can plug the student into the little practice amp and myself through the BR. The COSM models are actually pretty good, and the effects sound really nice for basic recording and demo material, which I also use it for. I use it as kind of an 'audio sketchpad,' recording ideas and tracks to solo over--it's got a really great phrase looper.

It's a really fully-featured unit, especially for the money, and the SD cards make it super easy to put MP3's on it for the phrase trainer. It can record to MP3, WAV and Boss's own weird proprietary format.... but you have to master it down to a Wav afterwards. 

I will agree with previous comments about the interface--it's a bit of a pain in the butt. But as long as you can save it as a preset, like an effects patch, it's no big deal. Bottom line, it's a 4-track recorder w/ microphone and drum machine that fits in your pocket (or the accessory hatch on your guitar case.) I've used it for jams, plugged into a PA so I don't have to take an amp with me, and it held right up with the actual amps there.

If you have any questions, though, don't hesitate to ask. I can probably answer most of them... though I admit, I don't have much use / experience / knowledge / any idea how to use the drum machine.

Cheers.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

the drum machine was one trouble spot for me...you'd set the tempo...then record a song...but on playback...the drum tempo would revert to the original b.p.m....

in order to work around it...i had to choose a drum track with the tempo that i needed...that didn't necessarily match the guitar parts...but the beat didn't change during playback... 

the units i had seemed to have "gremlins"...


----------



## tojoe (Apr 5, 2009)

I've gone through alot of these recorders every thing from a 16tr to a Korg PX series, also had the BR, it was cool but I always hit a wall with bells & whistles and then the sounds start to pale a bit, = it's sold. I have switched to one of those live off the floor Roland recorder that burns a disc, not the hand held one the larger classroom version, w/speakers..good for rehersals, but I can't say it's a solitary songwriter deal..but less B&W's that's why it still around, buy the BR used the honeymoon will end.


----------

